# RV Washout for Groover



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I think the best route is just purchasing the plastic insert. Comes with everything you will need. Well, except the seat. But then again, if your using a seat, then it isn't a "groover" right?


----------



## Riff Raft (Aug 13, 2009)

just duck tape it on, turn the whole thang upsidedown an shake like hell


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*http://www.eco-safe.net/*

buy the eco safe rocket box sized unit
it works, legal and much easier to operate


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

okieboater said:


> buy the eco safe rocket box sized unit
> it works, legal and much easier to operate


It's what I use and you attach a drain hose put the little nozzle on and go flush it. (note avatar of me cleaning mine out)\

I have found that if you puit some water in the eco safe at the take out by the time you get to a dump it helps it run out better


----------



## roro (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys must get a commission on pushing eco safes. I know the virtues of them.
Sometimes a guy just wants a basic groover/rocket box!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

roro said:


> You guys must get a commission on pushing eco safes. I know the virtues of them.
> Sometimes a guy just wants a basic groover/rocket box!


well then you just do like one of my buddies do.
Get a rocket box, get it powder coated, inside and out, fill it up with poo
get off the river, go to the dump, open it, put it on its end and spray with a hose until the poo is all out, hose the area clean of poo towards the drain, repeat, or just get the eco safe and make it easy for yourself and have all the hardware to get it done fast and easy.
Which ever way you procure the pooper it will cost the same. Cleaning it out, another story


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

roro said:


> I know the basic idea. But any details on the connections and methods for adding the rv cleanout to an ammo can for a groover.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


I found a second ammo can w/ a good lid and did a few modifications. First, I found the correct size pipe to sleeve into the RV hoses, cut a hole into the lid and welded a short section of pipe into the lid. Then attached the hose. Second, a trip to the hardware store to get a bulkhead adapter for a garden hose, cut a through hole for that adapter and installed. It gave me a simple lid that I can put on my groover at the dump station and flush out the groover with no mess. Simple, but seems to work well.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude your the mcgroover of the groover


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

pinemnky13 said:


> Dude your the mcgroover of the groover


This made me laugh. I reread it and laughed again!


----------

